# Was besaßt ihr in Diablo2?



## Soramac (1. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag,

mich würde gerne mal so interessieren was Ihr alle so in Diablo 2 gehabt habt. Ich fang mal ein..

.. ich besaß eine Level 89 Zauberin, mit welche Farbe war es dunkel Gold? Gegenstände von Mephisto Hölle.. Jord Ringe und Jakkops Kappe und wie die hieß, war ganz wertvoll und noch so einige Gegenstände, wie Talrashas Set und dann hatte ich noch einen Level 82 Paladin mit  Enigma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ganz stolz drauf gewesen war)

/discuss

mfg
soramac


----------



## Donmo (1. Juli 2008)

Oha, Schwanzvergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein höchster war:

Paladin Level 97
Helm: Krone der Äonen, gesockelt mit Um + dmg-Juwel
Rüstung: Templers Macht
Waffe: Shaefers Hammer
Schild: upped Herold von Zakarum, gesockelt mit Um
Handschuhe: Draculs Griff
Schuhe: Kriegsreisender
Gürtel: Nosferatus Rolle
Ringe: Rabenfrost und Bul Kathos Hochzeitsring
Amulett: Zorn des hohen Fürsten

Sonst hatte ich noch:

Amokbarbar auf 84 mit vollem IK
Nekro auf 86 mit vollem TO

Der Rest hats nie viel weiter als 70 geschafft.


----------



## Phyraxos (1. Juli 2008)

94 und 2/3 ca. Icesorc,
93´er Boner,
91´ige PvP Fire-Sorc sowie
nen 88´er Goldfarmer Barb für Glücksspiele (Reife mit Skills und Sockel z -> nie Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja....

Als mein Boner eine Vex (einzige HR, die ich jemals gefunden habe) gepicked hat, war das Spiel noch total in Ordnung, was das traden anging.
Durch paar Freunde hab ich noch eine Gul bekommen. Ne Pul war ja easy, ca 40 PGs. --> Hoto gebaut. Saumäßig happy gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einiger Zeit sah man immer häufiger Enigmas und co ?! Zeit des dupens war herangeschritten /cry
Von da an, hab ich nurnoch Baalruns gemacht oder bei RQs geholfen.
Ich hatte absolut keine Lust, mir Highend Runewords anzulegen, die NIE im Leben durch crafted oder picked Runes gebaut wurden. Viel zu unrealistisch, da es nunmal tausend waren, die im Umlauf waren.

Hoffe echt, dass das Battlenet sicherer wird, denn das waren keine schwarzen Schafe mehr, das war ne ganze Armee voll Cheatern. Von Shoper ganz zu schweigen.

Klar, es wird immer Mittel und Wege geben, die Sicherheit zu umgehen, aber eben auch diese wieder zu umgehen usw. Von daher, nungut anderes Thema, weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , werde ich gerne monatliche Gebühren zahlen, wenn es denn so kommt. Guter Support = mehr Spielfreude und die ist es mir definitiv wert !


----------



## LeetQotsa (1. Juli 2008)

Lvl 34 Assassine, zu mehr hats nie gereicht, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2008)

1.9er Zeiten *-*
Hatte eig. alle Klassen auf 90+, aber nur meine Ama hats auf 99 geschafft. Meine zwei besten Sachen waren eig. ne Windforce mit 39% dmg+15 max Dmg Juwel und nen Grandfather - also könnt ihr euch den Rest ja vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - alte D2 Zeiten warn echt geil!


----------



## Decker (1. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub mein höchster Char war mit 1.10 dann ne Assa mit irgendwas Mitte 80 im closed bnet. Ans Equip kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber weiterspielen wollte ich die dann auch nicht mehr. Die meisten meiner Chars waren irgendwie nur bis Ende Alptraum oder Mitte Hölle gekommen + unzählige verskillte^^ Soweit ich weiß haben nur 2 meiner Chars das Game vollständig durchgezockt. Die Assa halt und ein Pala im LAN mit Freunden.


----------



## Schamson (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich hatte einen lvl 96 Hammer -Pala mit Enigma, Hoto, Exil Schild usw. (Hab mit dem auch ewig gezockt.

Und ein paar Twinks.

lvl 90 Barb mit vollem IK
lvl 89 Ice Sorc mit Tal Set
lvl 73 Necro mit Unique Ausrüstung
lvl 88 Trap Assa mit Unique


----------



## Aranie (1. Juli 2008)

96 Trap-Assasine (LOVE!)
94 MF-Sorc
89 Lightning Sorc
91 Necro
90 Amazone


Equip hatten so alle das beste was es gab. Diablo Clone ist oft genug gestorben, dass alle auch den schönen Zauber hatten. Dazu natürlich Sojs,Bartucs für die Assa, Tschako etc für die MF.


Jaja das ware noch Zeiten und jetzt ist alles gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lutsch3r (1. Juli 2008)

Hab mit Kollegen nur Hardcore gespielt.
Hatte 89er Nekro mit Trang-Ouls komplett (sah einfach scharf aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und eine 92er Sorc auf MagicFind getrimmt.
War/ist ein phantastisches Spiel, diese Sammelleidenschaft konnte kein anderes Game derartig anfachen.
Immerselben Content zocken ? Bei D2 kein Problem, die Spielbarkeit war so hoch...solange Items, Runen etc droppen macht man einfach weiter bis auch der 10te SoJ gefunden war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Vergleich mit dem extra langweiligen Hellgate London oder dem nicht ganz so verkehrten Titan Quest.


----------



## Reska (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte Isengarts Kiste.


----------



## Panzer01 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte mal 94 Druide aber der wurde beim einen Meppel run gekillt (da half auch kein ALT+ F4^^) *snief* hardcore Modus, und der hatte auch noch den Vernichtikus. *doppel Snief*.


----------



## Nelia (1. Juli 2008)

Boar ey krasses Teil ^^:

http://diablo3.ingame.de/spiel/worldevent/worldevent.php


----------



## picollo0071 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte einen 97 Totenbeschwörer auf Knochenspeer geskillt, Komplettes TO set, 2x Ringe des Jordans. Was für Runenwörter ich hatte: kA mehr, ist schon einige Jahre her....


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## angrydope (1. Juli 2008)

genau kann ich das equip net nennen (leider acc-delete) ABEr

94er Hammerdin (perfekt ausgerüstet) << ausrüstung durch rushen und die dazugehörigen runenquests etc. bekommen + dropglück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


90er Ice-Sorc (equip weiß net genau, aber schon ganz ordentlich, hoto, harle, +4skill-rüstung (wie heißt das rw noch?) sojs etc. pp
88er Pala  für die Welt-Events 
8xer Hurricaine-Dudu (just 4 fun)
87er Bowie-Ama
8xer Gold-Drink-Farm barbar

bei 1.10 aufgehört, life-mana-leech war weg

>>>>> alle im closed bnet auf 2 accs (2 keys) <<<<<
// konnte mich also selbst rushen (rq ftw )


naja das wars dann => acc nach 90d inaktiv deleted


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (1. Juli 2008)

99er BowAma (ist vorzeitig abgelaufen, weil Gildenacc gemacht, hatte legit Constricting Ring, zum Patch 1.03 gefunden)
98er BowAma (138/23 armor legit, Wf mit Ohm (KB ftw im Pvp) und BotD Hydrabow, Gaze für PVP + Shaft, Harle für PvE, und ungefähr 1900 dmg durch psn charms im Gesamten)
91er Blizz-MF-Sorc (Occu mit Ist, Tal Rasha: Armor mit PT, Harle PT, dieses eine Unique Knochenschild (exceptional) und ne masse mf charms)(~680% mf)
86er Summoner Necro
81 Hammadin
84er Javazon
72er Baba (hat mir am wenigsten Spaß gemacht)
58er HC Assa (R.I.P.)

und diverse Items, die ich bis zum Ablauf nicht losgeworden bin (perf. GF mit Ohm z.b.), Runen alle durchgehabt, Zod lediglich einmal und die verwendete ich für BoTD Hydrabow.

Alle abgelaufen, einziger Aktiver ein lvl 11 necro, vor 3 Tagen erstellt.


----------



## DreiHaare (1. Juli 2008)

Hatte damals einen 90´er Barbaren mit vollem IK.
Er starb auf dem Schlachtfeld und durch einen Bug konnte ich mit ansehen, wie sich alle aus der Gruppe meine Klamotten krallten, die er fallen ließ. Das war mein schlagartiges Ende mit Diablo2, da hatte ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Oha, alle Charas Zähl ich lieber mal nicht auf.. Sehr oft neu angefangen weil auf dem Acc Charas abgelaufen waren oder neue Ladder angefangen hat..

Hatte auf jedem Acc nen Hammerdin...
Das waren auch immer mit die höchsten... -> Farm+Rushchar (die waren immer im Bereich 92-96)
Dazu halt noch PvP Chars.. Ele Dudu, Fire Soso, Assasine, Necro.... eigl. hatte ich alle Klassen über die Zeit^^ (die PvP Chars die ich behalten hab waren immer im berech 88-90)

Equip:
Hab am liebsten immer Castklassen gespielt, daher hat ich meist 2 Komplett Equips sozusagen...

Sah ca so aus:
Harle,Hoto,Cta,Maras,2SoJ/Bk,Wartravler/Wasserwanderung,Magierfaust,für Paladin nen Schild mit RW (weiß die Namen ned mehr, zu lang ned mehr gespielt^^)
oder Zaka,für Druide+Assa etc nen RW als Schild(auch Namen vergessen ;< +2all skills, fcr usw..), Enigma...
mhm... was gabs denn noch so.. x.x *grübel*..
Achja... Spinnenmonster oder wie der Gurt hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +1all skills, 20fcr^^
Und halt noch nen Bo Schild für CTA, +2all skills und fcr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab bestimmt 10 mal komplett neu gestartet in D2, wenn nicht sogar mehr... Das letze mal Anfang dieses Jahres... Die Charas stehen sogar noch, spiels aber ned mehr^^


----------



## Olfmo (3. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Oha, Schwanzvergleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich den Threadtitel sah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß es ehrlichgesagt nicht mehr so genau, ist schon lange her, ich habe Diablo2 seit dem Release gespielt, mehrere Jahre im Battle.net, aber danach nochmal 2 Jahre oder so ChaosEmpire, daher habe ich die battle.net Zeit bereits verdrängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein höchster Charakter war glaube ich eine Lvl 92 oder 93 Sorc (Fire müsste es gewesen sein), die war MF-ausgerüstet und hatte dementsprechend Teile vom Tal Rasha Set an und so Zeugs (hoto, wie stolz ich war als ich das endlich hatte^^), Harle war dabei...
SoJ hab ich glaube ich in den ganzen Jahren einen oder zwei gefunden, die höchste Rune die gedroppt ist als ich dabei war müsste ne Vex oder so gewesen sein, bekommen hat sie irgend n Grabber...

Übrigens an alle Enigma-Besitzer hier im Thread: Glückwunsch zu unendlichem Dropglück oder zum cheaten bzw. traden mit cheatern....

Als sie die Runenwörter damals eingeführt haben, ging das battle.net noch weiter den Bach runter, Enigma war standard obwohl die dropchance so gering war dass eigentlich verdammt wenig Leute eine hätten haben dürfen...

Ich hoffe das wird in D3 besser gelöst um diese Duperei zu verhindern...


----------



## Nerdavia (3. Juli 2008)

Aranie schrieb:


> 96 Trap-Assasine (LOVE!)
> 94 MF-Sorc
> 89 Lightning Sorc
> 91 Necro
> ...




Lol wenn ich mir dein Geburtsjahr mit 1991 anschaue glaube ich dir das doch glatt....Vollhorst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hätte dir Mami ordentlich auf die Finger geklopft...oder hast du die alle erst vor kurzem gezüchtet du Superheld


----------



## Yoranox (3. Juli 2008)

Poser Threat???naja pose ich mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



95 sorc 2 jordans tal rasha full auge und alles drumm und drann mit charms etc. bin ich insgesamt auf einen dmg von 35k mit einem meteor gekommen und die fiecher haben pro sek nochmal für 5k gebrannt oder so.
sonst noch nen nekro 92 mit full Trang Ouls(ka wie das geschrieben war) was ich besonderst geil fand weil der dann so lustig aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 undd ne menge anderer +80 chars alle auf hardcore modus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die meisten sind mir an nem bug verreckt wenn die biester multishot und ligthning hatten und man instant verreckt ist -.-


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> 99er BowAma (ist vorzeitig abgelaufen, weil Gildenacc gemacht, hatte *legit Constricting Ring*, zum Patch 1.03 gefunden)


Gibt es nicht legit, der ist ins Closed gehacked worden und wurde tausendfach verdoppelt.
Droppen kann und konnte er ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## masaeN (3. Juli 2008)

keinen nen baba gespielt oder wie ^^ ... 

Closed Bnet "enRaged"

lvl 92er BvC Baba = PvP

Arreat
Eni
Grief / Doom / Beast BA  im 2. Slot 2x Billig hoto für schnellen Port und BO
Wartraveler
Draculs / Steels
Verdungo
Highlords Wrath
Rare Ringe/Crafted mit str, life, mana, ress
9x BO Skiller + life
Paar 20/30 sc und drunter
Anni u. Torch

in der kiste immer n 4x PT Monarch gehabt xD gegen FoH / Blitzsorcs und Amas
und noch anderes Ress zeugs wie Nokzoran Relikt oder wie das hies wegen Feuerress
2x Rabenfrost wegen kälte Absorb

etc,etc,etc...


ich hatte zwar mehr chars aber nur eine eni ^^ die musst ich dann immer mulen wenn ich die anderen chars gespielt hab ... da sie nur mit eni genug str hatten ... der baba hatt 0 punkte in stärke gebraucht dank anni / torch und eni in nem dämmerschleier (glaub 77str braucht der dämmerschleier) somit alles auf leben statted ... hatte mit bo glaub 8k leben ...


----------



## `WhiSkeY (3. Juli 2008)

93 Assa dann zu lange net gezoggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwergjaeger (3. Juli 2008)

leute was geht?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich dachte ich hätte mit meiner 74er icesorc schon total übertrieben...


----------



## DieSchachtel (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte extrem viel muss ich sagen. Cow Lvl powerleveling war keine Seltenheit..Baal Runs usw..da ergaben sich schon gute sachen.
Hatte ja auch ne Gilde und somit spielte ich eigentlich nur mit der, wegen hackern und dupern zur Zeit von Ende Patch 1.09 auf 1.10 hab ich dann auch aufgehört. Nun zu dem was ich hatte:


-lvl 99er HC (hardcore) Sorc - Später dann in nem Cow lvl verreckt^^ Kurz nach lvl aufstieg auf 99...konnte net ma nen Skillpkt. verteilen, schon war ich tot ....grrrr

-lvl 93er HC (hardcore) Assasine

-lvl 89er HC (hardcore) Meelee Necromancer

dann im SC (Softcore)

eine lvl 94 Bow Ama und ne lvl 76 Java Ama
ne lvl 89er MF Sorc sowie nen lvl 98 barbaren und ein lvl 97 paladin.
nen Necro hatte ich auch aber wusste nimmer was fürn lvl der war.
nen lvl 99er Druiden hatte ich au noch.
Insgesamt besaß ich viele Chars, hab immer wieder ein gelöscht und neu angefangen.

Zu den Items die ich hattebeste funde mit Gilde usw.)

2x Sojs

1x Grandfather

2x Bruza do Kyanon

1x Sturmschild

2x Herold von zakarum

2x harlekins Krone

und 2x diesen java Speer (weiss ich nimmer wie er hieß)

Und diverse andere Uniques die man so getragen hatte. Den Grandfather gab ich meinem barb zusammen mit ne Cruel Sword...war echt derbe.

Hat viel Spaß gemacht, auch mit dem Clan war das wenigstens noch "legit". Leider droppten nie Windforce oder Eaglehorn bei unseren Runs und naja...aber immerhin hatte ich einiges. Patch 1.10 dann war für mich das entgültige aus für Diablo2LoD und packte es bis heute Weg. Die Duper, hacker und Cheater haben mich und den rest meines Clans dazu bewegt uns von dem "verseuchten" battle.net fern zu halten.

mfg

schachtel


----------



## MaZz3 (3. Juli 2008)

Panzer01 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal 94 Druide aber der wurde beim einen Meppel run gekillt (da half auch kein ALT+ F4^^) *snief* hardcore Modus, und der hatte auch noch den Vernichtikus. *doppel Snief*.


 Hö ma ne Frage, bin neu bei Diablo und will mit D2 anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ein char stirbt, kann man den net wie bei WoW wiederbeleben? was passiert nach dem Tod? 
Pls Help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß MazZe


----------



## kL1086 (3. Juli 2008)

Lang ist es her ^^

92er Hammadin *schwärm*

Harle
Enigma
Shako
Soj
Arach und Magefist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Standart eig.
Zauber hatte ich überwiegend Leben und Ressi ...

Weiß einer ob es in D3 ebenfalls wieder einen Pala geben soll?! Die Herrschaften sprechen ja von nur 5 Klasse *oder habe ich mich da verlesen?*


----------



## Kayzu (3. Juli 2008)

lvl 99 BowAma mein main mit Windfore OHM gesockelt und best gear was man haben kann.

lvl 92 Barbar Dual Wield 2 x ätherisch Grandfather mit 2 x ZOD Rune gesockelt.
Das war imba und teuer aua.


----------



## lexaone (3. Juli 2008)

Man das warn geile Zeiten...

Pala 87lvl, Enigma (geiles Teil...teleport ist nice^^)....alles andere natürlich Höllen equip unique, was auch sonnst...hölle durch gezockt (auch hier was auch sonnst)...im netzwerk mit nem kumpel^^...ja und sonnst...hmm hatte noch harlekinskrone, der rest fällt mir nichtmehr ein...insgesamt dann noch ca 500 oder mehr MF(magic found), aber GF und WF sind nie gedroppt...mit keinem meiner chars...leider...




**wartet auf Diablo 3* ^^* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht legit, der ist ins Closed gehacked worden und wurde tausendfach verdoppelt.
> Droppen kann und konnte er ganz sicher nicht.




Du hast Post, wo ich dir meinen Beitrag bzw. meinen Satz erklärt habe bzw. klarer machen will, wie ich es genau meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (3. Juli 2008)

99 hammerdin  (nennt mich einen Freak xD) mit allem was man sich wünschen kann... war grade an nem Barb lvl 84 bis ich gehackt wurde.. shit happens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. Juli 2008)

Habe immer nur den Singelplayer gespielt und da war ich immer so 35-40 und habe dan das spiel durch gehabt.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Habe immer nur den Singelplayer gespielt und da war ich immer so 35-40 und habe dan das spiel durch gehabt.



Schade, hast meiner Meinung nach was verpasst. Wenn man sich durch das Sammeln von Elite-Uniques nen Blähsack zugelegt hat, wem kann man den im Singleplayer Modus zeigen? *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und NM und Hell daher auch nicht gespielt? Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (3. Juli 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Hö ma ne Frage, bin neu bei Diablo und will mit D2 anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du kannst beim Charaktererstellen auswählen zwischen Hardcore und Normal
Hardcore stirbste nur einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normal ists egal

Fang unbedingt mit d2 an   das macht so süchtig xD


----------



## my_dad (3. Juli 2008)

99-er java und 99-er zauberin

ja vor 1.9 war das noch einfach im cow lvl usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (3. Juli 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Hö ma ne Frage, bin neu bei Diablo und will mit D2 anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gib vier Modi bei D2: Normal, Ladder und Hardcore bzw. Hardcore Ladder
Hardcore ist für Anfänger schwer und frustrierend, denn du stirbst nur einmal. Daher spielt man gerade Hardcore in Gruppen, denn du kannst einem Mitspieler die Erlaubnis geben deinen Char nach dem Tode zu plündern um wenigstens die Items zu sichern. Das solte man aber auch nur mit Spielern machen die man gut kennt. Es gab nämlich nicht wenige, die dich dann schneller gekillt haben, als du fluchen konntest. Einige Bösewichte haben dazu einige Exploirs ausgenutzt und sowas kann natürlich frustrierend sein.
Normal kannst du unbegrenzt sterben, verlierst zwar Gold und auf Alp und Hölle Erfahrung, aber keine Items.
Die beiden jewiligen Ladde haben den Vorteil das es einige Items und Runenwörter gibt, die nur da droppen und funktionieren. Nach dem Ender der Ladder wird der Ladderchar zu einem normalen und alles fängt wieder von vorne an ^^


----------



## F3RR1S (3. Juli 2008)

80 Pala Fanatikeraura Suport Skillung für mein Sumoner Hexer Freund

Atm bin ich mit meiner Blitz Soc unterwegs lv 68 (2teile tal rasha need mehr !! =) mit mein Freund der gerade nen Frenzy barb zockt geht gut ab zu 2 xD *pewpew*


----------



## G3n3sis (3. Juli 2008)

naja ich find net das man damit angeben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da es eigentlich net schwer war etwas hoch zu bekommen. Aber mit 2.1 classic war nice  93er pala *gg*(classic)

dann ettliche 90-99er ~.~ nen 90er konnte man ja so in 1-2 tagen machen, wenn man zeit hat xD


----------



## Bethesthel (3. Juli 2008)

96er S/S PvP Barbar (grandfather usw.)
92er Nova Sorc (full Tal Rashas Set u.a.)
91er Bowama
86er Javazone
83er Lancebarb (pre-LoD)
82er Hammerbarb
81er Bowama
80er Necro, Pala, Assa, Ama

*seufz* alles weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieblingsitem von mir war (natürlich echt, closed bnet, aus 1.3 Zeiten oder so):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dahzu (3. Juli 2008)

99er Summoning Necro und 83er Firesorc

Auch mir wurde das ganze gedupe auf Dauer zu blöd. Ich weiß noch, wie ich mir den Arsch abgefarmt hab, um für meinen Necro das TO Set voll zu kriegen und dann seh ich da Leute, die das Set gleich 4 mal Full anbieten. Da vergeht einem echt alles.


----------



## MaZz3 (3. Juli 2008)

kann ich denn im singleplayer auch sutfe 99 erreichen?
is ladder so, dass ich einmal durchspiele, danach erneut usw usw ?
kann man im single player auch sets erreichen?

need help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 installiere grad die letzte CD   xD

 Danke für die Hilfe 

So far MazZe ... !


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2008)

Mal grob gesagt: Singleplayer unterscheidet sich lediglich dadurch, dass du alleine spielst. Der Rest stellt gar keinen Unterschied da, du kannst alle Sets und so auch im Singleplayer erreichen, genauso wie LvL 99, nur wünsche ich viel Spaß dabei, denn der 8 Player Erfahrungsbonus ist nun mal 350%, nicht zu vergessen, dass es mit höherem Lvl genauso einen EP-Malus gibt (ich glaub ab 80 oder 85, keine Ahnung genau, echt), ich weiss nur, dass je näher du an 99 bist, es schwerer wird, zu lvln (man stirbt ja auch gelegentlich = EP Verlust), das kann dann im Singleplayer schon sehr ärgerlich sein. Ich jedenfalls habe es NIE probiert, da ich weiß, wie schwer es allein in 8 Playergames ist, von 98 auf 99 zu kommen...


----------



## Dahzu (3. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Mal grob gesagt: Singleplayer unterscheidet sich lediglich dadurch, dass du alleine spielst. Der Rest stellt gar keinen Unterschied da, du kannst alle Sets und so auch im Singleplayer erreichen, genauso wie LvL 99, nur wünsche ich viel Spaß dabei, denn der 8 Player Erfahrungsbonus ist nun mal 350%, nicht zu vergessen, dass es mit höherem Lvl genauso einen EP-Malus gibt (ich glaub ab 80 oder 85, keine Ahnung genau, echt), ich weiss nur, dass je näher du an 99 bist, es schwerer wird, zu lvln (man stirbt ja auch gelegentlich = EP Verlust), das kann dann im Singleplayer schon sehr ärgerlich sein. Ich jedenfalls habe es NIE probiert, da ich weiß, wie schwer es allein in 8 Playergames ist, von 98 auf 99 zu kommen...




Kann ich nur bestätigen...hab von 98 auf 99 glaub 3 Wochen gebraucht oder so...und ich habe täglich ettliche Baalruns gemacht.


----------



## masaeN (3. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Mal grob gesagt: Singleplayer unterscheidet sich lediglich dadurch, dass du alleine spielst. Der Rest stellt gar keinen Unterschied da, du kannst alle Sets und so auch im Singleplayer erreichen, genauso wie LvL 99, nur wünsche ich viel Spaß dabei, denn der 8 Player Erfahrungsbonus ist nun mal 350%, nicht zu vergessen, dass es mit höherem Lvl genauso einen EP-Malus gibt (ich glaub ab 80 oder 85, keine Ahnung genau, echt), ich weiss nur, dass je näher du an 99 bist, es schwerer wird, zu lvln (man stirbt ja auch gelegentlich = EP Verlust), das kann dann im Singleplayer schon sehr ärgerlich sein. Ich jedenfalls habe es NIE probiert, da ich weiß, wie schwer es allein in 8 Playergames ist, von 98 auf 99 zu kommen...



der rest stellt sehr wohl einen unterschied dar und du kannst genauso im im singleplayer mit 350% xp lvln ... schon mal den befehlt /players 8 ausprobiert da simmuliert es dir dann halt 8 spieler in dein game ... was ich meinte es macht einen unterschied ... du kannst z.B einige runenwörter nur auf ladder machen und weiss auch  jetzt nicht mehr ob alle non-ladder runenwörter im singleplayer gehn ... ok du wirst sowieso nie high end runenwörter im singleplayer besitzen aber denken wir jetzt mal an spirit das ist nicht so schwer zu bekommen ... oder andere lowlvl runenwörter die gut sind ...


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> der rest stellt sehr wohl einen unterschied dar und du kannst genauso im im singleplayer mit 350% xp lvln ... schon mal den befehlt /players 8 ausprobiert da simmuliert es dir dann halt 8 spieler in dein game



Nein, habe ich, wie ich bereits erwähnte, nicht getan, denn das würde implizieren, dass ich den Singleplayer Modus angerührt hätte, was ich nicht tat.
Weiters: Was hat es für einen Sinn, einen 8-Player Modus zu simulieren? Meines Wissens nach gabs dafür einen eigenen Mod. Nur dass die Monster dadurch entsprechend schwerer zu besiegen sind, geht aus deinem Beitrag nicht hervor. Viel Spaß alleine in einem Singleplayergame, dass als Multiplayergame gilt, wenns daran geht, gegen die Monsterwellen vor Baal (z.b.) zu kämpfen. Da bin ich lieber gleich im closed BNet.

Ja und klar, dass es Ladder-only Sachen gibt (Tyraels Macht z.b., wenn ich nicht irre). Aber mei? Den Blähsack anderen gegenüber zu beweisen ging mMn am besten in Hardcore. Und in D2, so traurig es auch ist, gabs eine Blähsack-Garantie. Wenn dein HC Char die 80er Marke (oder sogar noch früher sprengte), warst du gut. Bei den TP BÄM BÄM Roxxor Cheatern (um im WoW Jargon zu bleiben) etc, die rasch auf Hostile stellten und dich dann (ne ama halt) mit ner multischusssalve tötete und dein Charakter dann Charlie war... war es schon so, dass der Verbleib in die 80ger / 90ger Ebene bedeutete, dass man Mumm, aber auch ein gesundes Maß an Mißtrauen und Reife hatte, nicht jedem zu vertrauen. UND genau DAS ROCKT in so einem Spiel, was allerdings mit D3 hoffentlich nicht mehr notwendig ist, denn schließlich nähren die Dummen die Armen.

Daher war es mir viel lieber, non-ladder zu spielen (non hc als auch hc), da gabs diesen "Hey, ich hab ihn zuerst hart gekriegt"-Gehabe nicht mehr. 

BTT: Beim Singleplayer ist es einfach nun mal unangenehmer, und für mich war D2 mehr ein Multi- als ein Singleplayerspiel. Wer es kennt, versteht mich, denke ich.


----------



## Nightfall2 (4. Juli 2008)

hatte 2 mal einen 99 hammerdin mit eni und all dem dreck hoto cta all sone scheiße-.- wurde zweimal gehackt und gelöscht nachm ausräumen da hatte ich dann absolut keine lust mehr und hab meine d2 karriere an den nagel gehangen und mit wc3 angefangen


----------



## Dorigan (4. Juli 2008)

95er Hammerdin HC vor 2 Laddern ...

Von Kopf zum Fuß 

Harle 
Rising Sun // Mara's Caleidoscope
Hoto
Enigma            
Zaka
Bk            
Arach      
+10% castspeed Ring
Magefists                                      
Waterwalks

Anni + Torch im Inventory


----------



## masaeN (4. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich, wie ich bereits erwähnte, nicht getan, denn das würde implizieren, dass ich den Singleplayer Modus angerührt hätte, was ich nicht tat.
> Weiters: Was hat es für einen Sinn, einen 8-Player Modus zu simulieren? Meines Wissens nach gabs dafür einen eigenen Mod. Nur dass die Monster dadurch entsprechend schwerer zu besiegen sind, geht aus deinem Beitrag nicht hervor. Viel Spaß alleine in einem Singleplayergame, dass als Multiplayergame gilt, wenns daran geht, gegen die Monsterwellen vor Baal (z.b.) zu kämpfen. Da bin ich lieber gleich im closed BNet.
> 
> Ja und klar, dass es Ladder-only Sachen gibt (Tyraels Macht z.b., wenn ich nicht irre). Aber mei? Den Blähsack anderen gegenüber zu beweisen ging mMn am besten in Hardcore. Und in D2, so traurig es auch ist, gabs eine Blähsack-Garantie. Wenn dein HC Char die 80er Marke (oder sogar noch früher sprengte), warst du gut. Bei den TP BÄM BÄM Roxxor Cheatern (um im WoW Jargon zu bleiben) etc, die rasch auf Hostile stellten und dich dann (ne ama halt) mit ner multischusssalve tötete und dein Charakter dann Charlie war... war es schon so, dass der Verbleib in die 80ger / 90ger Ebene bedeutete, dass man Mumm, aber auch ein gesundes Maß an Mißtrauen und Reife hatte, nicht jedem zu vertrauen. UND genau DAS ROCKT in so einem Spiel, was allerdings mit D3 hoffentlich nicht mehr notwendig ist, denn schließlich nähren die Dummen die Armen.



Ich selber habe uach nur den Multi gespielt ... und ich wollte damit nur den Unterschied zeigen welchen es zwischen Mulit / Solo gibt ... da es einen gibt auch wenn er klein ist ... und du must ja nicht gezwungenermasen gleich acht reinhauen aber vllt will einer halt mal mehr xp schneller lvln und spielt halt dann mit /players 2 oder 3 is ja egal ...



Nightfall2 schrieb:


> hatte 2 mal einen 99 hammerdin mit eni und all dem dreck hoto cta all sone scheiße-.- wurde zweimal gehackt und gelöscht nachm ausräumen da hatte ich dann absolut keine lust mehr und hab meine d2 karriere an den nagel gehangen und mit wc3 angefangen



man ist einfach selber schuld wenn man ein zu schlechtes passwort wählt oder seinen anti-vir nicht updatet und dann nen keylogger einfängt ... ich finds immer amüsant  ...


----------



## Mirdoìl (4. Juli 2008)

Ka was ich hatte aber ich spiel jetzt wieder^^


----------



## Smelly (4. Juli 2008)

LD SC 3

99er BARB
Enigma perf
Grief perf
Botd perf
upg arreat/coe
schuhe mit crushing blow hab namen vergessen und perf sundstorm
hände draculs
ringe 2x bk5
amu highlord 
gurt verdungos perf
als zweitwaffen 2x HOTO aber 30er nur zum BO und schnell porten
Schild war phönix und storm mit dmg atk speed 40/15 jewel
 ausserdem volle kiste mit hrs und ists

MFG

Smelly

PS FREUE MICH SCHON DICK AUF DIABLO 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## faustodins (4. Juli 2008)

* in erinnerung schwelg*

Hatte nur 2 chars über 90 =)

das war mein hammerdin mit Perfekter Ausrüstung mit dem lvl 99
Und der magier zum magefinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch so ziemlich die höchste mf % zahl dies damals gab =) war aber nur lvl 97 
naja diverse twinks wie barbar lvl 89 und die ama mit lvl 87 die meine cowlvl ownerin war mit Javelin Skillung ^^ so das waren die erwähnenswerten chars
der rest war lvl 1 mulis die zum erbrechen gefüllt waren mit runen , unique und sets zeuch.... man war das ne geile zeit *träum*

schön gruß da lass an die alte D2 Lod fangemeinde *wink*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindi (4. Juli 2008)

lvl89 ice sorcerer
lvl60 pala
beide single player bnet hat irgendwie nie spaß gemacht...
völliges crap equip aber ging ja nur ums durchspielen...


----------



## bma (4. Juli 2008)

99er Paladin  (Mit Enigma, Hoto, Eth Zaka (Zod) alles war dazu gehört eben)
94er Sorc (Talset)
92er Ama (Eth Titans usw.)
90er Assa

und n haufen voller "Twinks"  die alle im dreh 60-80 waren


jaja die guten alten suchti zeiten xD


----------



## Geige (5. Juli 2008)

ne lvl 65 assa mit richtig miesem eq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

99 buri-ama  KOMBIANGEBOT ( 43% LL  74%dmg redjuce .... )
99 MF-sorc   MIONNIROCK  ( knapp 850% + MF , mephi hell in follen runden ~2min mit ein und ausloggen )
99 Nova-sorc SILIKONBUSEN ( knapp 4k manna  nvaskill lvl47  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und so einiges über lvl 90 ( hamadin , DWbarb , WWbarb ...... ) 

auf 7 acc´s so ziemlich alles auf lager  ( ~50 soj´s )
das einzige was ich nie gefunden hab war der WF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab immer legid gespielt  ohne dupes oder sonstigen fantastischen gecheateten gegenständen ....
aber hab dann alles verlohren weil ich maphack probiert hab ( zum mephi killen war er ganz nett )

naja hatte danach niemer nen lvl 99char und hab dann vor WoW   HORIZONS gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

m.f.g.   ATTA

oh ja  fast die 
JAVA-ama vergessen ^^   mir fällt rad nicht ein wie die hies .... aber eth 200% tiatns und natürlich auch 99  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (6. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte mal vorweg sagen, das ich nur single player gespielt.

Also ich hatte das spiel 1 mal durch mit meinem Doppelschwung Barbar level 30+ weiß nimmer genau (omg was für ein noob, nur 1 mal durchgespielt!! ^^)
Der Barbar hatte 3 dunkelgoldene Gegenstände (Gürtel + 2 Scherter), der rest war hellgold.

Dann hatte ich noch ne 25iger Amazone, da weiß ich nur noch, das das eq hellgold war, was dunkelgoldenes hatte ich glaube ich nicht

Und mein aller erster Char war ein Totenbeschörer, der hat es bis Akt 4 geschafft, gieng dann aber bei einer Festplattenformatierung verloren T_T
Den hab ich aber sowieso falsch gespielt ^^ Bin mit nem Zweihänderschwert und dem Goblin Rumgelaufen xD

Und ich hab gerade einen Battle-net Barbar angefangen ^^ level 17


----------



## iReap (6. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal vorweg sagen, das ich nur single player gespielt.
> 
> Also ich hatte das spiel 1 mal durch mit meinem Doppelschwung Barbar level 30+ weiß nimmer genau (omg was für ein noob, nur 1 mal durchgespielt!! ^^)
> Der Barbar hatte 3 dunkelgoldene Gegenstände (Gürtel + 2 Scherter), der rest war hellgold.
> ...


----------



## oneq (6. Juli 2008)

Wie sinnvoll dieser Thread... Ich könnte jetzt auch was von perfektem Equip sagen, das ich mir auf irgend ner Webseite zusammengebastelt habe^^
Viel interessanter und auch besser von den Stats her sind doch Rares und zum Teil auch Magics. Da kann keine Unique-Kombo mithalten.
Ein Beispiel hierzu vllt. ein aktueller Gürtel von mir: Rare; str req.: 50; 30fhr, 30str, 43life, 28 feuer resis, 27 blitz resis, +9 leben wieder auffüllen... da kann im Melee-Bereich kein Gürtel mithalten. Und selbst als Caster würde ich eher diesen als z.B Arach wählen.
Nur mal so als kleinen Anstoß, nich immer wieder dieselben Uniques zu posten.... ist doch langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

also ich hatte nette handschuhe für meine buriama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



knochengespinsthandschuhe 
+ rüstung auf char lvl bassierend 
dualleech 3%
20% ias 
2 zu passive skills 
hm glaub feuer und eis resi warens mit ~25%

waren echt fette teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auch n tomahawk hatte ich mit 347% erhöten schaden und + schaden und angriffswert auf char lvl bassierend ;D
binn mir nicht sicher aber glaub auch 10% ias und noch nen unwichtigen state 
war auch n nettes brotmesser ^^

undteranderem auch ringe aus dem würfel ( gecraftete)  mein bester mit 12%LL 3%ML prismatisch 8% und ncoh n paar states die ich nimmer genau weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja bei 7 acc´s und xx mulis   und das vor etlichen jahren .... da kann man sich nimmer an alles erinnern ^^
aber hatte einen eigenen char für gelbe krasse waffen  ( über 300% + gute states )
und einen eigenen char für ringe die wirklich gut waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



juwele  jaaa  das beste was ich selbst gefunden hab war meiner meinung nach n 15/15     15ias   15 prismatisch ^^
n 15/40 hab ich nie gefunden   nur n 15/38 war  das beste was ich selbst fand


----------

